
Google Unveils 72-Qubit Quantum Computer with Low Error Rates - rbanffy
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/google-72-qubit-quantum-computer,36617.html
======
earenndil
One of the comments mentions bitcoin, it will be interesting to see what
happens when someone first get a hold of a computer powerful enough to
essentiall win at bitcoin. Since it'll likely be google, microsoft, ibm,
possibly intel (or another "big player") who has no real interest in the
bitcoin market, but who will still have enough power to erase all trust in
bitcoin. I hope something more interesting happens, though.

~~~
leetbulb
There is such a thing as post-quantum cryptography, which many modern
cryptographic applications are already taking in to consideration. Although,
the algorithms and protocols are still theoretical...I suppose time will tell
:)

~~~
earenndil
Sure, but what are the chances of a bitcoin hardfork?

------
kilotaras
I can't recommend "Quantum Computing Since Democritus" enough for relatively
gentle introduction to quantum computing.

